# Calling all Drywall Finishers - HELP!



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Robert
Is the machine grade different than the all purpose? Black lid?


----------



## chameleon (Jan 27, 2008)

*A question to your question*

About how big are the spaces between the boards ? Is there a gap or are they hung seam to seam ? Reason being...if there is a gap, when the mud is applied it will set into the gap. The tape will dry alot quicker because the mud has been smoothed off. But the mud within the gap is obviously thicker and needs more time to dry. 
Being in Alaska, I am sure the cold has a huge role for drying time as well. But my first thought was gaps between the boards.


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*High Centers After The Wipe Downs*

I always walk the rooms and check the sheetrock installation job , for gaps and uneven factory seams and butts. If needed i will use 45 quick set mud on :blink:gaps and :w00t:uneven surfaces on all sheet rock before i begin to apply the primary coat with the bazooka . doing this will keep bulges from appearing in the center of your primary bedding tape . Use a lite touch with the wipe down blade , dont let the newbee teenagers hack the wipe down job . Always a pain in the butt having to go back over a job after a newbee has screwed it up !


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

I think i found out what your problem is , today we were taping a remodel they used 3 different brands of drywall and one of the brands had very rounded shoulders wich required to be pre - filled with setting compund.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to bring this thread back to life guys but when I saw this board I remembered this thread. 

We got a batch of Lafarge http://www.lafargecorp.com/wps/port...base64xml/L3dJdyEvd0ZNQUFzQUMvNElVRS82XzJfRzM!
drywall and we were warned to make sure to prefill all the seams or we'll have major problems described in this thread. It's not like I normally look to see the brand of drywall but I guess I will until this crap is gone out of the yard. These boards have more concave to the beveled edge separating the two boards therefore the need to prefill before taping. It sucks to have to prefill but sure beats the heck out of problems later.

Also, it seems the shoulders/bevels on the drywall stick out a bit more so we are boxing one side with the ten box and the other side with the finish twelve box (high/low) to widen out the seam. No big deal and that seems to be working well.

Again, sorry for bring this thread back but thought it might be worth it to save others the frustration with finishing crappy rock.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

Brockster said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back to life guys but when I saw this board I remembered this thread.
> 
> We got a batch of Lafarge http://www.lafargecorp.com/wps/port...base64xml/L3dJdyEvd0ZNQUFzQUMvNElVRS82XzJfRzM!
> drywall and we were warned to make sure to prefill all the seams or we'll have major problems described in this thread. It's not like I normally look to see the brand of drywall but I guess I will until this crap is gone out of the yard. These boards have more concave to the beveled edge separating the two boards therefore the need to prefill before taping. It sucks to have to prefill but sure beats the heck out of problems later.
> ...


I've only seen this condition result from rounded edges on the board. In cold climates the additional mud in that seam is susceptible to cold from the backside that can cause ridging. With thick tapes such as the Pro-Form/Goldbond which has always been garbage, the additional wet mud in the joint will cause that tape to ridge as it stretchs the most since it is the thickest of all tape.

Marco makes the premium paper tape for drywall.

jdl


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

1wallboardsman said:


> I've only seen this condition result from rounded edges on the board. In cold climates the additional mud in that seam is susceptible to cold from the backside that can cause ridging. With thick tapes such as the Pro-Form/Goldbond which has always been garbage, the additional wet mud in the joint will cause that tape to ridge as it stretchs the most since it is the thickest of all tape.
> 
> Marco makes the premium paper tape for drywall.
> 
> jdl


In my area we use a lot of "prefill" board but this Larfarge board is not supposed to be prefilled. It only takes a few minutes to prefill but does need to be done with this rounded board.
We are using Proform Tape though and I've never heard of the Marco paper. Regardless, with the rounded edge like that I would not want to chance not prefilling before I taped.
Thanks for the heads up on the Marcus paper. I've never heard Pro-Form/Goldbond being junk but after I try the Marco I'll probably feel the same way.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

You should always use the small hole perforated tape, and a proper wiping. the pre-filling works good too. Also I tried this stuff called fiber board and they had a compound called fiber bond that required no tape. we need a new invention!!


----------

